# Learn from my Mistake, Tennis Courts+Dog = Bad Idea



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

So I learned something the hard way today and thought I would pass this along in case anyone else didn't know this and might benefit from my error. Max isn't too good with other dogs so I can't really take him to the dog park, but there is a tennis court in my neighborhood that is rarely used and has a convenient fence, so me and Max occasionally go play fetch out there. He just loves to run and it's the only space I could think of to let him do so. 

Well...apparently tennis courts are coated in an abrasive material designed to keep human tennis shoes from slipping and that can do mad damage to a dogs paws/pads. I found it out the hard way when Max laid down after the tenth retrieval or so and started licking his front legs. He runs tight corners and somehow managed to tear his dew claws. The vet said I was lucky it wasn't the bottom of his feet and that they had had someone come in that morning with the very same problem. So now he's on rimadyl to manage the pain. Fortunately, he doesn't normally use his dew claws for walking or anything, so his daily activity isn't bothering it. But that sight of blood on his legs this morning was really upsetting.

So I hope maybe I help someone else avoid this situation. Now I gotta figure out a new place to play with Max....


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

or you could get him some booties.....


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

On the other hand, fenced tennis courts are the perfect place to practice both on and off leash heeling especially when you use the base lines to practice the turns and heeling in a straight line.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

AW! Poor Max. It seemed like such a good idea. I hope he heals quickly.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh no! I hope he feels better soon! Poor Max...


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I hope your dog feels better soon.

If it's any consolation I learned the hard way several years ago. I took my aussie shepherd to chase balls in th tennis courts at the park. She seemed fine until the walk home when she just wouldn't walk anymore. I ended up carrying her another 3 blocks home. I found that she had torn up her pads so bad they looked like hamburger. The vet gave us some antibiotics to prevent infection and we kept them wrapped in gauze. I had to carry her outside to do business every few hours and I felt so bad that I had done that to her. She recovered uneventfully within a week or so...and still loved to fetch balls. But we never went to the tennis courts again.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh my- poor guy!! Thank you for letting us all know! Hope he recovers quickly!


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the warm wishes....

poohlp- Someone recommended booties, but I cannot imagine him ever liking them. I kinda think if I put them on he'd lose his will to play. He gets disgruntled enough about his coat.

Tooney- That's how we originally "found" the courts. I thought it was a good place to practice his basic training and such. 

But yeah, he seems to be doing fine, still trying to chase squirrels on potty breaks, so I figure he's gotta be OK....


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow..I had no clue, I saw a thread on here about tennis courts and was going to use that idea soon...Well, now Im not. Thanks.


----------



## terryjeanne (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the warning. I would have thought the tennis court was a good idea also.

How about a ball diamond? Some of them are fenced in.


----------



## the mama (Dec 28, 2007)

wow... I had a very similar experience with Lucy when she was about a year old! It was winter, and the nets were down for the season, so I thought it would be a gret place for fetch. Well, Lucy loved it! And, it was very wet, so she was also sliding in the puddles, and just having a great time. Then, I noticed blood in her foot-prints. She had actually abraded off the pads of her feet!! Not so deep she was in pain, just enough that she was bleeding slightly in a couple areas. I never did THAT again!


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Terryjeane- Thanks for the idea. I'm thinking maybe I could go to one of the local schools in after hours and see if they have a fenced ball area or something. The barrier really only has to be very basic and visible because his recall is pretty good (especially if I have food )

I am surprised so many other people have had this happen to them. I'm sorry your dogs were hurt. Guess it was a good public service announcement though....

On a related note, and maybe I should make a separate thread about this, does anyone know if rimadyl might affect your dog's pee schedule? Max got his usual walks today but I woke up at 4 am to the sound of him peeing in my closet. I'm not going to pretend he doesn't have the occasional accident, because he does, but usually it's because I have changed his schedule in some way....I guess it's debatable as to whether Max is truly housetrained because he doesn't tell me when he has to go. We just rely on a schedule of sorts. I'm thinking I might have to try that bell trick....


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Tennis courts can be great for training, but isn't the place for playing fetch or running. It's much better if you can find a place with grass. Much easier on the feet and joints.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey there. Just my two cents. I am a dedicated tennis player, and yes, the courts can be rough on the feet. (I wouldn't want to run on them barefoot). 

On another note, tennis courts are for playing tennis...not for other types of recreational activities. I know that most of you would be responsible adults...but too many times I see tennis courts being vandalized and torn up by people who use them for other activities (such as skateboarding, basketball, drawing, etc.). I understand that training a dog may not seem like it could really be damaging to the court...but seeing someone using it to train dogs could be an encouragement for others (kids especially) not to respect the courts for their intended purpose. 

Mostly, they are city courts so, if damage is done, they will not be repaired. So, those of us who want to play and have a decent court to practice on and it's been damaged...well we are out of luck. Just something to consider.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Big hugs to Max. I hope he is all healed up soon.

Thanks for posting this. Good info to know.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Lonebluewolf- I would have MUCH preferred a grassy area to play with Max, but there aren't too many fenced ones. I live in an apartment complex with not a whole lot of open areas at my disposal. The closest dog park...well a). Max doesn't do well with other dogs, but the bigger problem is that the small dog side is grossly unkempt. The ground surface is these huge woodchips that Max doesn't seem to like to run on and quite frankly I have images of him getting the mother of all splinters. So OK, I learned my lesson. We play fetch in the house.

MacN'Roe- I guess as a professional tennis player you don't like to see tennis courts used for other things, but the tennis court in my neighborhood is a piece of crap anyway and the kids and dog owners deserve to use it to. There are WAY more dog owners and children in the neighborhood then tennis players and they don't really have a nice play space for us. My guess is they built a tennis court because it's the cheapest amenity to build to up the value of the complex. I can appreciate you trying to provide another point of view on how it might bother people, but....well I guess I made my point. Cause anything else I say will be colored by the fact that I feel put on the defensive. I don't take criticism very well.

EllasMom- Thanks for your nice thoughts. Max seems to be healed up by now. We have been on the prowl for new play spaces. I think next stop is a high school baseball field.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Max'sHuman said:


> MacN'Roe- I guess as a professional tennis player you don't like to see tennis courts used for other things, but the tennis court in my neighborhood is a piece of crap anyway and the kids and dog owners deserve to use it to. There are WAY more dog owners and children in the neighborhood then tennis players and they don't really have a nice play space for us. My guess is they built a tennis court because it's the cheapest amenity to build to up the value of the complex. I can appreciate you trying to provide another point of view on how it might bother people, but....well I guess I made my point. Cause anything else I say will be colored by the fact that I feel put on the defensive. I don't take criticism very well.
> 
> Hey Max'sHuman....no worries. Not really a criticism, just something to consider. I guess if the courts aren't really kempt (or used) anyway...go for it. I can understand that, and it's actually a great idea being fenced and all. Point heard. Atlanta (where I live) is one of the biggest tennis cities in the country and there are A LOT of tennis players here (hundreds of thousands)...so it's probably more relevant here. And yes, as a professional tennis player who has had to maintain courts in the past...it's a pet peave of mine.
> 
> Oh, by the way Max'sHuman...I'm glad to hear Max is getting better! I know I would be a mess if my puppies went through that...didn't mean to be so inconsiderate. I hope he gets better soon...big hugs!!!


----------

